
Ask HN: Are there any 'gigs' for script-based automation experts? - natpalmer1776
I&#x27;m looking into ways I can potentially bring in more income on the side, and in terms of professional skills I have spent most of my time working on becoming extremely good with PowerShell.<p>My question is, has anyone here ever done &#x27;consulting&#x27; type work that was purely scripting in nature, or is that just a pipe-dream?
======
codingdave
Yes, I've had a few jobs here and there that amount to just scripting.

It is all about how you spin it. If you say you do shell scripting, it doesn't
sound like much, and you probably won't find much. But if you say you can
automate legacy enterprise software environments into a modern DevOps
paradigm, with scripted CI/CD, suddenly there are thousands of Microsoft-based
IT shops in the country who need your help.

In other words, don't focus on the tech you are good at, focus on the business
value it can deliver.

------
sarcasmatwork
I know lots that do side work for small stuff. You could sign up for a service
where clients contact you? My google skills found the following examples.

    
    
      *toptal.com
      *upwork.com
      *peopleperhour.com
      *guru.com

------
rl1987
There seems to be demand for scripting jobs (scraping, browser automation,
etc.) on Fiverr. Not sure how well that applies to PowerShell, but some
sellers are making money with Python.

------
tmamic
I might have a gig for someone like this next month. How can I reach you?

